# Web page about how to get started with blindfolded cubing



## MatsLuthman (Jan 8, 2012)

I have updated my personal web site with a page about blindfolded cubing. There are many web sites with tutorials on how to solve Rubik's cube blindfolded but what I have put together is aimed at starting by first learning the 2x2x2 and describes a method for doing that that is so simple that you can learn it in fifteen minutes. (It may take a bit longer to master it but it is built on just one algortithm that you can learn in a minute.)

http://www.luthman.nu/


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2012)

Some thoughts:


Typo: alg ends with L instead of L'
You don't need the "anti" and all those ticks if you make clockwise turns instead. Might also be faster as your left hand can regrip while your right pulls the U turn.
Both alg and setups are LU-heavy while most people prefer RU. Why LU? LUthman?
I find it nicer to think of swapping the F and B stickers (instead of D and R), since they're opposite and you're holding them during the turns. The cube rotations can also be done as one rotation, again switching those F and B stickers.
Reversing the order makes it make more sense: First hold the cube at the FDR and BDR stickers and rotate it so that these two stickers switch places, the desired effect. Then do (LU)*7.5 to restore the rest.
I'd prefer BRD as buffer cause I prefer F turns for setups.
You could also use the initial cube rotation for fully solving at least one piece.
I like how easy the swap alg is, even non-cubers can learn that. But for exactly those people, the setups will be hard, so I'm not sure you'll reach non-cubers with this tutorial anyway. And for many cubers, the cropped Y-perm is fast/known or at least easy to learn, and it leads to shorter setups. Or you could conjugate yours with an F2.


----------



## MatsLuthman (Jan 8, 2012)

Embarrassing that with the typo. I have corrected that now. The algorithm was actually discovered as RU but I am used to using DFR as buffer, that's why I changed it.

You may have a point in that the setup moves will be difficult to find for beginners. For someone who has some experience in cube theory it's a piece of cake to find them but just yesterday I set out to find a solution the the Master Skewb which is completely new to me and that made me realize that it might not be that easy to see where all the pieces go when you are turning when you are just starting out. (It actually took me quite a while to find a set of commutators that was enough to solve it.) To find those setup moves I left as an exercise for the reader but maybe I should list them all.


----------

